# Ebay hacked



## Phantom (May 21, 2014)

Change your password/s NOW !!!

http://boingboing.net/2014/05/21/ebay-hacked-every-user-must-c.html


----------



## Kaya (May 22, 2014)

Did this afternoon. And paypal as well since ebay owns paypal and they are connected.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 22, 2014)

Security sure is a problem for internet users.

I had a yahoo account for many years. I used a password which I thought was excellent. I no longer use it so I'll tell you what it was. I used upper case & lower case letters as well as numbers. Here was my yahoo password: DianeMA47416

Well on 12/01/2013 someone hacked my yahoo account, got all the email addresses stored in my yahoo address book & started sending out spam using my yahoo email address. Yahoo told me there was nothing I could do but close out that particular account and open a new one. I did as they said but I didn't open a new one. I can't believe someone sat for a week attempting to break my password just so they could use my address. I think Yahoo had a security breach with one of their own employees who has access to thousands of user names & passwords.

By the way after I closed the account (and alerted everyone I know) the emails had stopped. However, just this week the emails have started again. Once again I've alerted everyone. I also contacted yahoo. They say the account is not active and the emails must be 'spoofed'. They told me how I could see the area where they generated from. I did that and saw they are being sent from someone with iphone out in California. I tried to report this to the authorities, but learned they are interested only in matters where money is involved or terroristic threats.


----------



## Kaya (May 22, 2014)

Yahoo sucks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2014)

I'm lucky so far (knock on wood), haven't been affected by any stores that were hacked like Target, Michael's or Ebay...never have used Ebay for anything.


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 22, 2014)

I love ebay. On a good day you can get anything on there.

Changed my password as soon as I heard about this.


----------

